# مشروع تخرج : تصميم نظام الطيف المنثور باستخدام الرمز الذهبي



## mas89 (30 مايو 2011)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
تستخدم تقنية الطيف المنثور في تشفير الاشارة 
مما يعطيها مناعة ضد الاعتراض والتشويش

تشتمل فكرة الدراسة على

1 اجراءالدا رسة النظرية حول نظم الاتصالات الحديثة و خاصة الطيف المنثور
وتوصيف استخدام سلسلة التتابع الذهبي Gold Code .
- 2 محاكاة نظام الطيف المنثور باستخدام برنامج ال multisim .
- 3 مقارنة أداء النظام بنظام يستخدم سلاسل التتابع الشبه العشوائية التقليدية باستخدام
ال matlab 

التحميل 
http://www.mediafire.com/?530xwvaoyq5cq28


----------



## foch_4391 (2 يونيو 2011)

there is a problem in downloading the file 

what i understand that u want to make a spread spectrum communication using gold code . i can help you in ur matlab but i dont have any idea on multisim

just write ur abstract of ur project in english 


regards


----------



## mas89 (2 يونيو 2011)

foch_4391 قال:


> there is a problem in downloading the file
> 
> what i understand that u want to make a spread spectrum communication using gold code . i can help you in ur matlab but i dont have any idea on multisim
> 
> ...



thanks for your response
this project has been finshed
and i had desgin anti-collision system use Gold code
and here is the project in arabic

http://www.mediafire.com/?530xwvaoyq5cq28 

or multiupload u can choose

http://www.multiupload.com/OPGVA5YJUF

thank you very match


----------



## mas89 (2 يونيو 2011)

المشروع كامل بالعربي لمن يريد التحميل


----------



## المهندسة روعة (20 سبتمبر 2011)

شكرا لك mas89 على المشروع الجميل .. سأحاول الاستفادة منه من أجل مشروع تخرجي ..

أرجو المعذرة ولكن هل لك ان تذكر لي اسماء الدكاترة المشرفين .. لأني ادرس في نفس الجامعة ..

واعتذر على الازعاج


----------

